# MBBS Evening Classes.



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Assalam u alaikum all.
one of my friend told me that from next year,there will be evening classes for MBBS too at all government collages and maybe all private collages will be close from next year(2013) or onward.Just want to confirm that is this news true or a rumor ??
I know it is too early to ask this question but as some members confirm the news of "50% seats for females" so maybe they know something about this news too.

P.S : please, also tell me about practicals pattern fpr repeaters ??


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

if what u heard is right then it would be a really nice thing do pray for it to be true..


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

That would be horrible.


----------

